# K9 Top Coat



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Quick question - has anyone here tried the K9 Top Coat bodysuits for their vizslas? We have a Chilly Dog jacket for Imli but her legs get really cold when she goes out in the snow. So I was wondering if these K9 Top Coat bodysuits would help on those extra chilly days. Here's the link: http://www.k9topcoat.com/pilot.asp

Alternatively, I could get the vizsla booties from K9 apparels which should be long enough to cover her legs. Link here: http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=132_168&products_id=2695

What would you guys recommend?


----------

